# Back On The Split...



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, im back on my split, just comes natural to train that way for me.

Please have a look, and see what you can critique, or if you think this is a good routine, then by all means give me a :high5: .....hopefully:becky:.

Routine:

*Monday - Chest and triceps*

- flat bench press barbell (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- incline dumbell press (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- decline bench press barbell (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- pec dec (12,10,8)

-dips 3 sets of 10

-close grip bench press or EZ skull crusher press(depending on availability) 3 sets of 10

-rope pulldown (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

*Wednesday - Back and biceps*

*-* Deadlifts 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

- Barbell Row 3 sets of 10

- Seated cable row 3 sets of 10

- Latt pulldown 3 sets of 10

- Seated dumbell alternate curl 3 sets of 12

- Seated dumbell alternate hammer curl 3 sets of 10

- Concentration curl or cable preacher curl 3 sets of 12

*Friday - Legs and shoulders*

-Squats 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Hack Squats 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Leg press 3 sets of 10

-Leg curl 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Seated toe raise 3 sets of 15

- Seated Barbell shoulder press, to front 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

- Smitch machine shoulder press, behind neck 3 sets of 10(weight increase, each set)

- Front raise dumbell 3 sets of 10

- Side raise dumbell 3 sets of 10

- Shrugs 5 sets of 10

The one's in red are, what i have just started adding to my routine this week, for hopefully improvements and better growth.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

32 sets on a leg day... :becky:

i do think you right going back to what you like-its like that for some people-me included, i like familiarity lol.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

it looks ok to me but remember to keep the body guessing by changing things around every few sessions, how do your hamstrings look, I work mine with my back it seems natural to me, I start with stiff leg deads so I get some lower back and glutes aswell...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so what would you swap squats for freddie?

he`s doing almost every leg exercise already lol

cmon 32 sets for a natty?

thats training for endurance not size.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Drop the leg curl then?

and maybe only do one shoulder press, to the front seated with the barbell.

Cuts out 6 sets.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d start wiv cutting all thats in red lmao.

why not stick with the bones of your routine, but check out scans routine and try and get an idea of what sorta volume is more applicable to you.

to gain using 32 sets you would NOT be going to failure on all sets bud.

this is where i went wrong many moons ago.

i`m trying abit of volume on chest day, but its a bit early to say how well its working yet.

i just needed a fun slightly easier day for a while.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If it was me I would leave declines. Plus add wide grip pull ups, chins and press ups.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would never change squats for anything, ever, but I would look to put leg extensions in for one if the other two and even jump to a 4 day if you feel you have any weak points for a week, I don't like decline bench and always prefare bent over dips, but my point on hams is they look like an after thought and unless they are a strong bodypart they will hold back the shape and asthetics of the legs.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah hams are an after thought very often.

personally i`d go with squats n stiff leg deads at opposite ends of the training week.

ive called out natty trainers before in threads to put up some progress pics after 4-5x a week training..

i`m still waiting lol.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

hade a flick through scan's... quite interesting, and a good read.

Come up with:

Monday: Back, Shoulders

Wedneday: Chest, Arms

Friday: Legs

Sounds a good little routine, keeping my deadlifts 3 days apart from my squats. However, shoulders is only a day away from chest.

*Back and shoulders*

*-* Deadlifts 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

- Barbell Row 3 sets of 10

- Pullups to failure ( 8-10)

- Seated cable row 3 sets of 10

- Latt pulldown 3 sets of 10

- Seated barbell press 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

- dumbbell front raise 3 sets of 10

- dumbbell side (slow) raise 3 sets of 10

*Chest and arms*

- flat bench press barbell (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- incline dumbell press (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- pec dec (12,10,8)

- dips ( 2 sets to failure)

-EZ skull crusher press (3 sets of 10)

-rope pulldown (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

-seated dumbbell alternate curl (3 sets of 12)

-cable preacher curl (3 sets of 10)

*Legs*

-Squats 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Hack Squats 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Leg press 3 sets of 10

-Leg curl 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Seated toe raise 3 sets of 15

and maybe throw in a few sets of shrugs after my legs are complete and blasted.

?:juggle::noidea::lift:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

much better dude..

consider dropping to 2 working sets of some exercises when weights are up :wink:

i`d still cut a lot of exercises out as i think you must be underlifting to do so many tbh,but i`m not saying do it, just making it clear what i think lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Personally what I do (not 32 sets) 

Is 3 exercises per body part with 3 sets each, nice n heavy going for 8-12. (6 bare min)

Stick with the same 3 exercises for a body part for about 4-6 weeks then followed by a change up.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

did legs today, started with squats as you do...

Normally only lift 25kg on each side plus the bar, so 70kg total, for 3 sets of 10.

Felt strong today, and got 3 sets of 10, out of 110kg:high5: - so maybe have been under-lifting all along.

3 sets per bodypart sounds good, apart from arms, just do 2 sets.

Apart from the back, i think i'll do do 4, quite a big muscle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> so maybe have been under-lifting all along.


:becky:

so youre gonna do 4 for back "as its so big" are you including deads n squats there bud?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Deads, barbell row, cable row, lattpulldown :becky:

thing is my traps doing seem to get hit to a degree, without shrugs and uprights


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I often only do about 6 sets on arms, but ill often throw in say hammer curls on an incline bench. Or some extra cable stuff at the end to top up any preacher curls, close grip bench press etc...

Might be worth noting on shoulder/trappy day... can be good to do about 4 exercises.

For example.

Db/Barbell shoulder presses

Bent over lat raises/arnie presses

Lat raises/front raises/side cable raises

Shrugs/Upright rows.

Shoulders respond better to higher volumes (like calves).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol still waiting for the piccys splint... :becky:

lets see what this knowledge has produced..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

*Going on this from now on.....*

*i like it:high5:*

*Back and shoulders*

*-* Deadlifts - 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

- Pullups to failure ( 8-10) 2 sets

- Seated cable row - 12,10,8 (weight increase, each set)

- Latt pulldown - 3 sets of 10

- Seated barbell press -3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

- dumbbell front raise -3 sets of 10

- dumbbell side (slow) raise - 3 sets of 10

- bent over dumbbell raise (rear delts) - light 3 sets of 12

*Chest and arms*

- flat bench press barbell (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- incline dumbell press (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- decline bench press (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

- pec dec (12,10,8)

-dips ( 1 set to failure)

-seated one arm dumbbell extension (3 sets of 10)

-rope pulldown (12,10,8) (weight increase, each set)

-seated dumbbell alternate curl (3 sets of 12)

-barbell preacher curl (3 sets of 10)

*Legs and Traps*

-Squats 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Hack Squats 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Leg press 3 sets of 10

-Leg curl 3 sets of 10 (weight increase, each set)

-Seated toe raise 3 sets of 15

- barbell upright row -3 sets of 10

- dumbbell shrugs - 3 sets of 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you reckon you can add weight to 2 exercises on the trot youre underlifting bud.

you`d have more chance of this working if you kept the working weight and reps the same.

making only the last rep of last set of exercise to failure.

this way youre gonna be training to failure on 6 sets, n thats 6 sets to get the weight right.

i think youre mixing alot of training principles badly to satisfy youre volume ego.

i think inevitably you`ll hit the gear and suddenly find you growing like a weed.

that`ll be down to your training style suiting gear use, thats all.

youre trying to train like youre on gear now bud.

if you started with low volume and then worked up to more volume and a higher frequency thats sommat totally different, but you havent, you started at the high end of volume and are expecting your body to catch up :wink:

imeho.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Well i AM growing, quite a bit, 3 stone in 15months cal....

i will NEVER hit the gear, never even TRIED a cigarette matey!

*Back and shoulders*

*-* Deadlifts - 10,10,8 (8reps on last set, weight increase)

- Pullups to failure ( 8-10) 2 sets

- Seated cable row - 10,10,8

- Latt pulldown - 3 sets of 10

- Seated barbell press -10,10,8

- dumbbell front raise -3 sets of 10

- dumbbell side (slow) raise - 3 sets of 10

- bent over dumbbell raise (rear delts) - light 3 sets of 12

*Chest and arms*

- flat bench press barbell 10,10,8

- incline dumbell press 10,10,8

- decline bench press 10,10,8

- pec dec -3 sets of 10

-dips ( 1 set to failure)

-seated one arm dumbbell extension (3 sets of 10)

-rope pulldown (3 sets of 10)

-seated dumbbell alternate curl (3 sets of 12)

-barbell preacher curl (3 sets of 10)

*Legs and Traps*

-Squats 3 sets of 10

-Leg press 3 sets of 10

-Leg Extension curl 3 sets of 10

-Lying flat hamstring curl 3 sets of 10

-Seated toe raise 3 sets of 15

- barbell upright row -3 sets of 10

- dumbbell shrugs - 3 sets of 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you are nonetheless training as if youre on gear, whether you admit it or not to yourself sorry bud..

and you`ll limit your gains.

yeah thats good weight gain, but i`m betting youre were skinny to start with cos you ate badly, same as i did.

you aint put on 3 stone muscle bud.

lmao you havent got a clue what temptations n perversions youre gonna indulge in during the next 20 years...

just bare in mind i havent said train like i do, in fact i suggested you try scans routine, but youre only really listening and seeing what you wanna hear matey.

essentially its v similar to what you started with..

if youre gonna train with volume naturally you shouldnt be going to failure every set for starters.

if you can do that you might start to get somewhere.

member i said you were underlifting and you came back and added what 30-40kg to your squats lol..

that could be another reason you need so many sets..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i did up my squats to 110kg... which i can handle for 3 sets of 10

my deadlifts (which i only started going 6weeks ago) are now at: 70-80kg

and my bench i can do 3 sets of 70kg, bit if i up it to 80kg im looking at 6-8reps.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so youve seriously only been deadlifting 6 weeks?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

changed gyms etc.... old gym didnt have barbell cal mate.

so i didnt deadlift.

so all-in-all yeah 6 weeks in total.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have i not been banging on about you doing them for how long lmfao?

4 or 5 a week training will work for some, but as ever its something you cant just go and do and expect to reap the benefits.

imo you need to be superfit at the very least to cope with recovery.

as usual it down to the media promoting routines and a way of thinking thats applicable to gear use and then twisted..


----------

